# Stupidest jokes (must be short and seemly)



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

ldiat said:


> TEACHER: Maria, go to the map and find North America.
> MARIA: Here it is.
> TEACHER: Correct. Now class, who discovered America ?
> CLASS: Maria.
> ...


----------

